# Shift squeak?



## KEXP (Feb 11, 2004)

I've got this high pitched squeak that happens sometimes between gear selection (automatic tranny). It sounds like a loose belt or something. I replaced the fluid about 2000mi ago and it's not low so???? 
Any thoughts?
Thanks...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You're right...check the belts. They may need to be tightened. You can also spray some belt spray on them.


----------

